# Relocation to KL from Sydney - Shipping container?



## SBLocal (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey everybody - 
We're moving to KL from Sydney in December and my company is paying relocation costs including a 40ft shipping container. I think this will be sufficient for our 4 bed house (probably looking to find a 3 bed apartment or condo), but I haven't the foggiest about the logistics of this. Does anyone have any experience with this? How long does it take to get there? Ballpark costs? Any bad experiences? 
Any advice/anecdotes would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,
SB Local


----------

